# Juwe völlig daneben !



## Soki1072 (28. September 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Juwelenschleifens,

also irgendenwo muss ich meinen Ärger mal Luft machen. Was hat sich den Blizzard bitte beim Juwe in MOP gedacht ??
Meiner Meinung nach ist der komplette Skillbaum völlig indiskutabel. 

Warum ?

Weil du mit Skill 600 nix aber auch garnix mehr kannst als mit Skill 525 !!! 

Warum um alles in der Welt soll ich denn bitte "Erforschen", wenn ich doch am Ende einen Stein rausbekomme, den ich per Procc (und der kommt häufig genug) schon mit Level 525 gelernt habe ??
Ich habe nochnie in meinen 8 Jahren WOW einen Beruf erlebt der in seinem eigentlichen Kern nix besseres herstellen kann mit Max-Skill als mit einem Skill-Level 75 Punkte dadrunter. Das hat im übrigen auch gravierende Auswirkungen auf den Markt. Ich hoffe inständig, das Blizz das behebt. Es kann doch nicht sein das ich JUWE max machen soll um nen REITTIER herstellen zu können !
Also so wie es jetzt ist kann ich allen nur raten, skillt bis 550 (damit ihr die Juwegems herstellen könnt) und dann lasst das einfach sein. Vermeidet jedliches sinnloses Erforschen und kauft euch einfach die billigen grünen Steine und macht daraus "perfekt geschliffene". Mehr wird es so oder so nicht !

P.S.: Hab es schon im WOW-Forum gepostet, aber natürlich keine Reaktion. Wäre dankbar wenn sich Buffed dem Thema annehmen würde.


----------



## RedShirt (28. September 2012)

Im Moment find ich Juwe toll:

Ghost Iron sondieren - die fürs Erforschen nötigen Steine verkloppen - Goldsegen helau.

Bis 575 hab ich dennoch grün geskillt, weil ich die Metarezept-Drops ausm Inventar haben wollte... Taschenplatz!


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2012)

Also Juwe ist mit Alchi mal wieder der ertragreichste Beruf, Meta-Steine gehen ab 1200g, blaue für 250 - 600g, herrliche Zeit mal wieder


----------



## Karrramba (11. Oktober 2012)

Nahezu jeder Herstellberuf ist ansatzweise sinnfrei bzw. die Mats dafür recht günstig zu bekommen.

Beim Juwelier reichen die kleinen Steine, um das "Beste" zu schleifen, Alchimisten können auf viele günstige Kräuter hoffen, da man als Kräterkundler damit regelrecht zugemüllt wird (überall gelbe Punkte auf der Karte). Auch Metall findet man zuhauf, so dass selbst der ätzendste Skillberuf neben Ingenieur (also der Schmied) zügig hochgeskillt ist. Gleiches gilt für den Inschriftler, der jedoch den Nachteil hat, täglich maximal drei Glyphen (ab 550) und nur eine zum Hochskillen erlernen zu können (Forschung mit CD). Allerdings kann er am ersten Tag auch x von der erforschten neuen Glyphe herstellen und der neuen Schulterverzauberung (und Auftragsgemälde) herstellen und so auf das Maximum kommen.

Leider gibt es vor allem für die Rüstungsberufe brauchbare gute Rezepte/Muster/Vorlagen nur gegen Ruf, selbst die "guten" Gegenstandsverbesserungen für Beine und Gürtel.

Ich mag das neue Berufeskillsystem überhaupt nicht. Weder das Matsfarmen noch das langwierige Skillen (vor allem die Skillstufen bis 475, je nach Beruf) wird richtig belohnt. Die Materialien für die herstellbaren epischen Sachen sind zwar nicht ohne, aber die Rüstungen selbst auch nicht so dolle.

Hier tut sich Blizzard imho leider nicht positiv hervor.


----------



## moddok (23. Oktober 2012)

wo ist dein problem? wenn du jeden tag einmal eine forschung machst, bekommst du doch neue rezepte für die 600er steine... wenns dann erstmal soweit ist, kannst du die direkt verkaufen sobald sie gebraucht werden.


----------

